# tapatalk



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't access the forum from tapatalk for some reason


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You need to holler at Havasu or Austin, they are the only ones that can look in to this for you. So, a PM to one of them is your best bet.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I would first attempt to uninstall, then reinstall Tapatalk to see if this will help you.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

We run a branded ap. Here are the links.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gcspublishing.chickenforum&hl=en






Are these what you're having issues with?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I uninstalled and it still doesn't work. Let me try those 2 links Austin posted


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok the links I can't get to work


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg I'm back!!!!!I had to sign up on my laptop to get it to work.on my android


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't understand. Can you explain the issue and the correction?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I had to use my laptop to install the Google play link you posted, then do it on my phone again


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't understand. Can you outline the process you took to get the ap to work?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I went on my.laptop and typed in the Google play link. When it loaded on my laptop I signed in. Then for some odd reason it said my android would update shortly. Then I tried again on my android abd it worked


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

what is tapatalk? How do I get to it?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

oh I looked it up I see it's a forum thingy app. So if people join CF They could have just done it on tapatalk?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> what is tapatalk? How do I get to it?


I don't know what tapatalk is but I don't see the reason for use.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I don't know what tapatalk is but I don't see the reason for use.


I found out it is an app with tons(20,000) forums. CF is on it.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I found out it is an app with tons(20,000) forums. CF is on it.


Oh really?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh really?


uh huh. It seems the people who have just joined like a few days ago are only on tapatalk.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Its a way to view the app on your phone. Before we set the site up to be mobile responsive it was popular for using your favorite forums on your phone. Its not so much needed anymore but many people still like it. If you got the app very early on they used to have a paid option with no ads. I know a lot of people that hung onto it for that. Its handy if you belong to a lot of forums and they are all on the app. 
-Philip


----------

